# All-Star Game



## Jamez52637 (May 3, 2005)

Wow, DEFENSE in the all star game, i must say , this is probably one of the best fought all-star game played for a while now, LETS GO WEST, give T-mac the MVP


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Man would've been nice if T-Mac made the game winning shot and getting the MVP... but nice game from him anyhow, the players from the West showed a lot of support for him. Hope this will clear his mind off of his problems and start playing like the T-Mac of old again.

And the guy's gotta work on his FT shooting, yeesh.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

oh well...business as usual, back to the good ol' drawing board.

i wasnt impressed with Yao's playing at all, i wonder if he'll ever be All-Star MVP lol..it could happen


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Seems TMAC never gave Yao a crap in AS games. Many times Yao was in good position but TMAC never passed to him.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

http://www.latimes.com/sports/baske...y?coll=la-headlines-sports&ctrack=1&cset=true



> After the East's starting five broke into a impromptu dance routine while being introduced, the West players decided they had to do one, too. "We were a little skeptical," said McGrady, "because we didn't know if Yao [Ming] would cop out on us.


lol


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

The whole West ignored Yao completely. Even the commentators said that. They always do that.

By the way, Lebron clearly fouled T-Mac on the last shot. Lebron even said so.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Demiloy said:


> The whole West ignored Yao completely. Even the commentators said that. They always do that.


except Duncan?


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

personality wise i think yao isnt a great fit in the all-star game


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

CrackerJack said:


> personality wise i think yao isnt a great fit in the all-star game


lol..no he isnt, he looks stupid when playing against all the other big name players.


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

Well, we really don't have another All Star option for center in the west do we?! Maybe except for Brad Miller, but he ain't that good......

Too bad TMAC wasn't MVP. LeBron was really a without cheek guy because he fouled McGrady on the last shot.

Anyways, good All Star game overall. I really liked it.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

When the Pistons come in, scoring goes ddddooooowwwwwnnnnnn. This is an ALL-STAR game people! Not the finals!


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

bronx43 said:


> When the Pistons come in, scoring goes ddddooooowwwwwnnnnnn. This is an ALL-STAR game people! Not the finals!


Idem bronx43.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

CbobbyB said:


> lol..no he isnt, he looks stupid when playing against all the other big name players.


 I think because he is so humble he thinks shooting the ball will take away opportunities for the more athletic, flashy guys out there. He really just tries to box out his man, set screens, and not look for passes...


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

yao seems to get along really well with duncan and kobe. maybe we should try to trade expiring contracts to get one of them.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Pimped Out said:


> yao seems to get along really well with duncan and kobe. maybe we should try to trade expiring contracts to get one of them.


That is a great idea. Houston, we have 3 all-stars.
I think they would come but maybe when they are thinking about retirement. lol. like Barkley.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Anyone else like TMac donning the headband?

I like it.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

TManiAC said:


> Anyone else like TMac donning the headband?
> 
> I like it.


Yeah it was good.

Liked that tomahawk dunk of his as well.


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

TMac has been robbed. He should have won the MVP.
Plus, the referees were disastrous.

I liked his dunks(the widmill jam was great) and the headband. Though the culours of the TMAC 5 he wore were a bit horrible....

Overall, great game by McGrady.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

He would've won MVP had the West pulled out a win.


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

Yeah, but the last play was a rip off. I was really dissapointed and angry with the last play...

King James fouled TMAC!!!


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

Yeah that's true. Lebron even admitted to touching McGrady's arm as well as the ball.


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

Second, why did they introduce referees who are about to die?! 

I mean, one of the guys was about 70-75 years old!


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

deanchueng said:


> That is a great idea. Houston, we have 3 all-stars.
> I think they would come but maybe when they are thinking about retirement. lol. like Barkley.


yeah, in duncans quest for that elusive ring :laugh:


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

edyzbasketball said:


> Plus, the referees were disastrous.



lol!


2 tickets to the all-star game, 300$

1 bucket of popcorn 20$ (You know its true!)

3 pieces of chocolate you found on the ground next to the homeless person, 1$ (That basterd!)

Complaining about the offciatiing at the all-star game, Priceless. 


Theres somethings money can't buy but for everything else theres a gun.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

SunsFan57 said:


> lol!
> 
> 
> 2 tickets to the all-star game, 300$
> ...


Ability to sound like a reasonably educated human being by using correct spelling and grammar... PRICELESS. 


For everything else, there's the Arizona educational system.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

The headband was bada$$ but I don't think it'll look too cool with the regular season NBA logo'd headband.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

yea he rocked the headband


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

CbobbyB said:


> yea he rocked the headband


agree. he should keep it. He played GREAT with it on...


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

bronx43 said:


> Ability to sound like a reasonably educated human being by using correct spelling and grammar... PRICELESS.
> 
> 
> For everything else, there's the Arizona educational system.



To correct someone over the internet you have to be a complete *******. :banana:


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

SunsFan57 said:


> To correct someone over the internet you have to be a complete *******. :banana:


Lighten up.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Juxtaposed said:


> Lighten up.



I find it funny when people pretend they give a crap about grammar.


Hes probable one of those guys who spells what like wat.


Whatever! :banana:


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

SunsFan57 said:


> I find it funny when people pretend they give a crap about grammar.
> 
> 
> Hes probable one of those guys who spells what like wat.
> ...


I'm sorry, but I don't use internet language under any circumstance. I have never used "wat" in place of "what." You'd be surprised, but it would have been difficult for me to get into medical school had I not known the simple difference between the two. 

Furthermore, it was simply a response to your insensitive jab at the Lebron "no-call." 

He's right though... lighten up.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

He said the refing was bad.


Maybe he should of been more clear and said the no-call that occured against LeBron was a bad decision on the refs part.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

> personality wise i think yao isnt a great fit in the all-star game


Actually, I think he's very entertaining...if he gets the ball. This is the only time he can truly show off his passing skills.

T-Mac actually didn't look good in that headband.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

great move by Kobe in AS game


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

SunsFan57 said:


> lol!
> 
> 
> 2 tickets to the all-star game, 300$
> ...


:lol: 

Good one.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

jworth said:


> He would've won MVP had the West pulled out a win.


I totally agree. Especially if he had made the last shot


----------

